# First Car



## KA24DE (Apr 18, 2004)

*Theres a 1993 240sx up the road from me for sale. Im really looking into buying it. Im not sure of the price yet, im gonna call monday and check the pricing. Its got a KA24DE inline-4 with a manual transmission. I just got my learners permit, and my parents will soon be getting a great amount of money. Theyre getting a around 25-26,000 dollars for saleing some "good" land. The car is stock, i was just wondering if you think its a good idea for me to get this as my first car, and give me an estimate of the price. 

Thanks For Your Help.*


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

hells ya! just make sure that theres no typical used car BS. make sure its been serviced well, no leaky seals, crawl under it and make sure there isn't any puddles under it, just look it all over. if they will let you, take it for a test drive. just explain that you want to make sure its a good car for your self, if they won't let you drive it, then be a little more cautious. i'm a big fan of the KA, even though i don't have a 240 (mines stuffed into an altima) anyway, its a good engine with lots of potential. only thing you gotta watch out with a RWD is that its harder to get unstuck if you get stuck in the winter. never been stuck in a FWD. if you live in like FL or somewhere with no snow, then i hate you ... anyway, yes, i would recomend you getting the car...

besides, everyone needs to know how to drive stick!


----------



## KA24DE (Apr 18, 2004)

I live in NC its always sunny as hell down here, i love it. But this year we have got a good amount of snow. Oh im definitely gonna check the car out, im gonna take my bro with me too, hes great with cars. I'll check the car out real good, but back to what you said its got good potential?  :cheers: 

Most people use this car for drifting you know, but id like to get it set up to be a racer. You know racing in a straight line. Like a strip or something. Oh i can drive a stick great. My bro took me out in an old parking lot and let me drive his stang til' I had driving a stick down pat.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

po·ten·tial adj.--Having possibility, capability, or power.

it can easily be made into a street racer, slap on a turbo, cold air intake, headers, exhaust, a BOV, and an intercooler and your ready to take on and spit out any stupid Neon who crosses your path

but if you get the turbo, your going to want to get some different pistons, search the topic, theres a crap load of postings

anyway, yes, it can be set up for drift or drag, either one, very easily


----------



## KA24DE (Apr 18, 2004)

Think it would stand a chance against any of the domestic cars? I had a chance to get a bad ass mustang. I think it was a 93' Gt. The thing was built like hell, it had so much hp and it was naturally aspirated. But i felt like getting a import, something that you had to build to make it fast, i just dont want the speed handed to me you know what i mean, i want something that i can build and be proud of.


----------



## retaHadnoH (Apr 18, 2004)

KA24DE said:


> *Theres a 1993 240sx up the road from me for sale. Im really looking into buying it. Im not sure of the price yet, im gonna call monday and check the pricing. Its got a KA24DE inline-4 with a manual transmission. I just got my learners permit, and my parents will soon be getting a great amount of money. Theyre getting a around 25-26,000 dollars for saleing some "good" land. The car is stock, i was just wondering if you think its a good idea for me to get this as my first car, and give me an estimate of the price.
> 
> Thanks For Your Help.*


lol, you crack me up. read the bold letters. it's *selling* anyways, first car is 240sx maybe? good choice. buy it already before somebody else does.


----------



## Fitz_240 (Jan 29, 2004)

KA24DE said:


> Think it would stand a chance against any of the domestic cars? I had a chance to get a bad ass mustang. I think it was a 93' Gt. The thing was built like hell, it had so much hp and it was naturally aspirated. But i felt like getting a import, something that you had to build to make it fast, i just dont want the speed handed to me you know what i mean, i want something that i can build and be proud of.



It will take a lot of time and $$, but there is definitely the potential to kill some domestics. My car should be out of the shop this Friday, and I will be on the hunt for some V8's :thumbup:


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

this sounds like the thread of newbies. this guy comes in without searching asking us what can be done with a car he's looking at. then you have this dude that drives an altima in the wrong section telling this other kid what can be done with a car that neither one of them own. very strange....

anywho, back on topic. you're a fool if you think you can go out and buy a 240 and make it fast. you need some damn driving experience before you get a fast car. a good amount of rain or snow and you'll either not get the car moving, or you wont get the car to stop until you hit something. 

as far as making the car fast, there's a lot you can do. you can turbo the KA which isnt a bad idea as long as the engine is in great shape. you can also do an engine swap. there's loads of engines to choose from. go search it.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

Dude's right. get some damn experience before you start modifing your (future) ride. Cuz more than likely your gonna wreck your shit. and a wrecked 240sx should never happen.


----------



## KA24DE (Apr 18, 2004)

I do have driving experience, ive been driving since I was around 12 years old, im 15 now going on 16 in july. And believe me i would be more than careful when driving, im not gonna go out and start racing til' i have more driving knowledge and experience.

I heard that parts can be pretty hard to find for this car, is it true?


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

they're next to impossible. only a few places import them to the US from Japan, usually overnight. they can decimate anything if you can find one of these places, but it will take around $15k.


----------



## KA24DE (Apr 18, 2004)

megaseth said:


> they're next to impossible. only a few places import them to the US from Japan, usually overnight. they can decimate anything if you can find one of these places, but it will take around $15k.


*Are you talking about the car or the parts?*


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

parts


----------



## KA24DE (Apr 18, 2004)

*well shit i dont want to get a car i cant do anything to.*


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

KA24DE said:


> *well shit i dont want to get a car i cant do anything to.*


go do some research before you buy the car. you obviously dont know anything about the 240. you didnt even know that there's a difference between the coupe and the fastback.


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

i wouldnt get the car if i were you. it's been hell trying to track down parts for them. i had to pay a TON for my stock sized rotors since the dealers stopped carrying stuff. and those shops really really expensive. if you want the honest truth, i'd look for a civic Si. much better cars IMO. i kinda wish i had bought one now.


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> this sounds like the thread of newbies. this guy comes in without searching asking us what can be done with a car he's looking at. then you have this dude that drives an altima in the wrong section telling this other kid what can be done with a car that neither one of them own. very strange....


hey man, i was just trying to help the kid out, don't go attacking me


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

93blackSER said:


> this sounds like the thread of newbies. this guy comes in without searching asking us what can be done with a car he's looking at. then you have this dude that drives an altima in the wrong section telling this other kid what can be done with a car that neither one of them own. very strange....
> 
> anywho, back on topic. you're a fool if you think you can go out and buy a 240 and make it fast. you need some damn driving experience before you get a fast car. a good amount of rain or snow and you'll either not get the car moving, or you wont get the car to stop until you hit something.
> 
> as far as making the car fast, there's a lot you can do. you can turbo the KA which isnt a bad idea as long as the engine is in great shape. you can also do an engine swap. there's loads of engines to choose from. go search it.





93blackSER said:


> go do some research before you buy the car. you obviously dont know anything about the 240. you didnt even know that there's a difference between the coupe and the fastback.


It's posts like yours that drive people away from this forum. 

You do this again and you're gone.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

lshadoff said:


> It's posts like yours that drive people away from this forum.
> 
> You do this again and you're gone.


that first post that you quoted there, that wasnt meant as you think it was. that first paragraph was only joking around. the second one was actually good advice, and the last one was informative. the second post you quoted was good advice as well. would you go out and buy a car that you know nothing about? sorry old man, but you cant ban me for anything i post. the things i post are all my opinions, and you cannot ban me for having an opinion.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

hey lew... so when are u gonna contribute to this forum? it seems ur only posts here are ones of threatening us? aren't you a mod...? so how come we never get ur input on these threads?


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

lew, i think you need to read some of the sigs in the 240 section. everyone is leaving this site because of 2 reasons. 1 - you ban them because you think that everything is a crime and 2 - because no one can stand you being such a dick about everything. why dont you post something useful for once? quit threatening us and let us post how we normally post. no one else has a problem with it.


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

yeah, ive been kinda quiet on this topic, just because i dont want to get involved since i dont post in the 240sx section much, but c'mon dude. i can see a problem with useless stuff cause it does get to be a little annoying, but for every useless post, theres a ton of good ones. we all joke around a bit, its no big deal. hell, we'd prolly get bitched at in OT if we started flaming people with 240s that have no knowledge because they dont want to see thread after thread after thread of 240 guys talking about our stuff. at least try to post some knowledgeable stuff if here if you're a mod. instead of going around just banning people and closing threads, help out. im getting a litle tired of seeing just threat after threat of banning and closed threads instead of useful posts. im tempted to leave too, or at least just stick in OT and the DNE section where i dont have to deal with this shit.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Consider me a police officer. Anyone breaks the Rules and I warn them. If they do it again, I ban them.

You have fun disrupting the forum, I ban you.

If all you fools were gone, this would be a better place. So... just give me a reason and you're outta here.


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

just a quick note, if all the people with any knowledge get banned because we goof around, this wouldnt be a better place, it would be a place of newbs giving newbs advice that is probably wrong. like i said, yeah we goof around, but we also help people out. if you look, the guys who post dumb posts also post some really good helpful advice. true they may not be in the same thread, but they do help out.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

dude... I know I haven't been here in a while, and you have NO idea of how many people just seem to be so irritated by you. I don't know what to say because I haven't been around in a while. Quite busy gettin into the flow of my new job. I do know however that these guys are fairly quick to flame and yes they get off topic, but what thread doesn't go off topic. Most do and that's the bottom line. I've looked at some of the closed threads over the past few minutes i've had and I really don't see why some of them should have been closed. If we become Nazi's about closing threads, then the WHOLE forum experience is worthless. I've dealt with these guys for a LONG time now and yea they have their faults and like to flame, but pushing them isn't going to help. It's only going to make people mad, then they'll do it more often to piss you off AND lower site activity. And believe me, this site makes money the more people visit because of the advertisement, so a little off topic here and there never hurts...

just my two cents... since i've kinda been a mod for a while...


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

so how long is Jordan banned for... 

i salute you chris : :cheers:


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

BlueBob, you know why this is happening. These guys need to stick to the point of the thread if they want to continue posting here.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

megaseth said:


> just a quick note, if all the people with any knowledge get banned because we goof around, this wouldnt be a better place, it would be a place of newbs giving newbs advice that is probably wrong. like i said, yeah we goof around, but we also help people out. if you look, the guys who post dumb posts also post some really good helpful advice. true they may not be in the same thread, but they do help out.


Don't kid yourselves. The harm you do when you "goof around" greatly offsets whatever you contribute. All experts are not like you, and the forum will be better without you.

Why on earth would a person new to Nissan and this forum want to stay here with the abuse you dish out?

I don't care if I irritate you; it doesn't half make up for the people you have irritated, denigrated, insulted, and driven away.



BlueBOB said:


> I've dealt with these guys for a LONG time now and yea they have their faults and like to flame, but pushing them isn't going to help. It's only going to make people mad, then they'll do it more often to piss you off AND lower site activity.


Thanks. That's an admission that the behavior is unacceptable and you know it. I feel more justified than ever.

ZERO TOLERANCE!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i've asked you about 4 questions directly in this thread and others. yet you continue to ignore me. i'm sorry but the "police" don't ignore citizens. if you want to be considered a "police officer" act like one.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

why in the fuck did 93blackser get banned that is completely uncalled for. he knows a lot and he contributes a lot.

if all the people you have banned stayed banned there would be no information here. they know so much about 240s its not even funny. you yell at them for going offtopic and being uninformative but thats quite hypocritical because youve done nothing but ban people and close threads and make big threats to people. i dont understand how you were given so much authority without ever posting here... every once in a while its ok to shut somebody up for a day and close a completely useless thread but damn your way out of control here.

all your doing i saying the conditions suck here. well i like it a lot better than nico personally cause theres not banners all over and you can follow posts quite easily. no cluster. but what are you doing to help the conditions? driving away the people with information doesnt help it hurts. 

im not trying to piss you off im trying to chill you out cause you are ban happy right now and that is not good for nissanforums anymore than a flamed newb.


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

how do we harm? the only people i know who havent returned are the owners who are just jerks to begin with. abuse? joking around with them isnt abusing them. when they come in here asking stuff thats been asked before more than 2, 3, even 4 times it gets old. sure, your answer could be "then dont reply" and thats a good answer for someone with a single mindset. but if these guys who are new to the 240 crowd come in asking how to swap an SR and where to get an S15 face, they deserve the flaming. if they're tough enough, they'll see past it and learn like we did. i've posted stuff before that was wrong and have been flamed for it, but did i leave the forums? no. i took my medicine and learned. so i'd like to see how many people i've driven away because i abused them and irritated them. IMO, the forum would be better off without you. i havent seen a single informative post from you. yuo may know a lot, and im sure you do, but all i've seen in the last week is just "quit the joking around or you'll be banned" "keep it on topic or you'll be banned" "what, you question me? youre banned" if you want immature, then look at yourself as an example. the only thing i've seen you do is quickly flame the members and then ban them. no questions asked. i'd hate to meet you in person because i'd be scared of you shooting me or something because i changed topic for a brief minute in a conversation or telling you that you dont know what youre talking about on a subject that is common knowledge if you read up, which should be done before getting into something. i NEVER do anything without reading up first. like 93BlackSER said, would you buy a car you didnt know anything about?


----------

